# Shtypi dhe politika > Problemet ndërkombëtare >  Situata në Gadishullin Korean

## niku-nyc

Kjo teme ka te bej rreth gjithcka qe ndodh ne Gadishullin Korean ndermjet dy kombeve rival: _Korea e Veriut - Korea e Jugut_. Paraleli 38, ose sic njihet ndryshe, kufiri me i çmilitarizuar ne bote, ndan keto dy vende rivale. 


Me 26 Mars, 2010, nje anije luftarake e Kores se Jugut u fundos. Nje muaj me vone mbas investigimit te anijes jasht ujit, u zbukua qe anija ishte goditur nga nje 'torpedo' e nje nendetese te Veriut, qe e ndau ne dy pjese anijen. pasi u godit ne mese. 

Me ket ngjarje te dyja palet jan ne nje situate me te veshtire se kurr, mbas periudhes se luftes. 






*Korea e Veriut*: 

_Qeveria_: Komunist 
_Lideri_: Kim Jong-il
_Popullsia_: 24 milion
_Kryeqyteti_: Pyongyang 
_GDP_: Rreth $30 miliard


*Korea e Jugut*: 

_Qeveria_: Republik Presidenciale
_Lideri_: Lee Myung-bak (President)
_Popullsia_: 50 milion
_Kryeqyteti_: Seoul
_GDP_: Rreth $830 miliarde




Eshte realitet nje tjeter konflikt ne ket rajon, ne te ardhmen ose ne brezin tone?

----------


## Jack Watson

Ça komenti me bo, këta koreanoveriorët janë si ne në kohën e Dullës lol, pa brek në bythë po menjen luftë. Harrojnë që nuk do me ja dit njeri a janë gjallë a kanë vdek. Shif pak GDP-në 30 miliard veriu, 830 jugu, kjo i trego të gjitha. Luftë s'besoj të ketë, fërkime si këto ka pasur edhe më parë por janë qetësuar me kalimin e kohës. 

Në rast të lufte (që se besoj) KJ fiton bindëshëm 9-1 lol, sepse ka armët më të fundit (aviacion, tanke, artileri, marinën etj) ndërsa KV i ka akoma të kohës së qepës. Lëre pastaj kur ta marrin vesh Koreano-veriorët që janë gënjyer e mashtruar, që amerikanët dhe banorët e jugut s'po vdesin për buk siç thot Kim Jongu ka rrezik që gjysma e popullsisë të vrasi veten nga depresioni. Një gjë nuk "kuptoj" si ka mundësi që një shtet që mbahet në këmbët me ndihma ushqimore e me lëmoshët e Kinës të bëjë pordh?

P.S. Një fakt interesant, si pasojë e kequshqyrjes masive koreano-veriorët janë mesatarisht 7-10 cm më të shkurtër se koreano-jugorët (janë i njëjti komb), ky hendek fizik vazhdon të rritet çdo ditë e më shumë.

----------


## niku-nyc

_Jack Watson_, ne Koren e Veriut edhe ushtria nuk ka buke. (Ushtaret ne sistemin e tyre mbahen si me prestigjoz dhe kan me shume te drejta nga njerzit e thjesht).


Ky eshte realiteti:


Per ata qe e marin demokracin me sy te keqe. Imagjinoe mos te kishte ren komunizmi ne Shqiperi! Do ishim me keq se Korea e e Veriut! Sidoqoft figura tregon realitetin.

Nejse, per ket situate ne moment te dy palet kan prer cdo marredhenje. Korea e Veriut ka arritur aq larg sa edhe tregtine e Jugut e ka prere, dicka qe i vret me shume ata ekonomikisht. 



_Lufta fillon edhe me nje pasoje shume te vogel, varet si cohet nga gjumi ne mengjes Shoku Kim!_

----------


## s0ni

Kim Jong-il do tundi kembet se shpejti, s'besoj te rroj deri 100 ........turpedo e hedhur besoj te jete vecse power struggle qe mund te ndodhe ne NK. I ke lexuar ndonjehere lajmet gazetare te NK ...'brainwashed' e gjithe popullata, ketyre njerezve te semure t'ja kesh friken s'kane as lirine e mendimit.
http://www.kcna.co.jp/index-e.htm

----------


## SERAFIM DILO

> Ça komenti me bo, këta koreanoveriorët janë si ne në kohën e Dullës lol, pa brek në bythë po menjen luftë. Harrojnë që nuk do me ja dit njeri a janë gjallë a kanë vdek. Shif pak GDP-në 30 miliard veriu, 830 jugu, kjo i trego të gjitha. Luftë s'besoj të ketë, fërkime si këto ka pasur edhe më parë por janë qetësuar me kalimin e kohës. 
> 
> Në rast të lufte (që se besoj) KJ fiton bindëshëm 9-1 lol, sepse ka armët më të fundit (aviacion, tanke, artileri, marinën etj) ndërsa KV i ka akoma të kohës së qepës. Lëre pastaj kur ta marrin vesh Koreano-veriorët që janë gënjyer e mashtruar, që amerikanët dhe banorët e jugut s'po vdesin për buk siç thot Kim Jongu ka rrezik që gjysma e popullsisë të vrasi veten nga depresioni. Një gjë nuk "kuptoj" si ka mundësi që një shtet që mbahet në këmbët me ndihma ushqimore e me lëmoshët e Kinës të bëjë pordh?
> 
> P.S. Një fakt interesant, si pasojë e kequshqyrjes masive koreano-veriorët janë mesatarisht 7-10 cm më të shkurtër se koreano-jugorët (janë i njëjti komb), ky hendek fizik vazhdon të rritet çdo ditë e më shumë.


Ata pa buk luftojne,se skan se çfat te humbin.

----------


## Boy

Duam lufte! Te shohim rezultatin e nje bombe H mbi nje shtet. Na u bo Pyongyang-u gangster!

----------


## Zoti Basha

As une nuk besoj te shkoje puna ne lufte se

1) veriu ka arme berthamore, dhe jugu aq mend i ka sa te mos ngaterohet

2) lufta konvencionale do zgjaste as nje muaj: ushtaret veriore do derezohehsin  qe ditet e para

3) as kina e as japonia nuk duan nje kore te bashkuar, pasi kjo do i rivalizonte te dyja ne rajon. dhe bashkimin mund ta pengojen vetem po u ndalua konflikti

Shkurt llafe i kane te gjitha. Veriu do falimentoje per nja 5 vejt dhe atehere po qe mudn te plasi sherri me jugut (dhe ndofta rusise) nga njera ane dhe japonezeve e kinezeve nga ana tjeter mbi cesghtjen e bashkimit. po lufte nuk ka per te pasur.

----------


## -BATO-

Koreja e Veriut, ushtarakisht, është më e fortë sesa mund të mendohet.

Nëse do të ishte aq e thjeshtë, do ta kishin përlarë me kohë.

Në rastin e një lufte, Koreja e Veriut do të ndihmohej edhe nga Kina.

----------


## niku-nyc

> Koreja e Veriut, ushtarakisht, është më e fortë sesa mund të mendohet.
> 
> Nëse do të ishte aq e thjeshtë, do ta kishin përlarë me kohë.
> 
> Në rastin e një lufte, Koreja e Veriut do të ndihmohej edhe nga Kina.



Ka interes Kina te prishi pergjithnje marredhenjet ekonomike dhe diplomatike me gjith boten (sidomos me Ameriken dhe Evropen) per Kim Jong Il?


Ne rast lufte, cfare ndihme do ti jepte Kina, Kores se Veriut?

----------


## EuroStar1

> Ne rast lufte, cfare ndihme do ti jepte Kina, Kores se Veriut?


Dy anije me oriz

----------


## Zoti Basha

hic asnje gje. maksimumi qe mudn te bente kina do ishte te bente presion ne veri per te ndalur keto idiotesira qe bejne. sa per tu futur ne lufte krah veriut, nje koalicion kore e jugut-japoni-taivan-australi-Shba do ta ndante kienn ne dysh. vec e vete kinezet mund ti shkaterornin te gjithe keta, po bahske veshtire se do ia dilnin. keshtuqe kjo eshte pune dreqi. lufte nuk ka per te pasur se nuk perfiton njeri.

----------


## Kavir

Po i kane llafe te gjitha. Le te themi qe Kimi u leverdis te gjitheve.

1. Le te themi qe "acarimi" i herpashershem mes dy Koreve eshte nje shans i mire spekulimi ne bursa sic ka qene gjithmone situata e rrezikut te luftes. (Ka lufte-s`ka lufte).

2.I bejne nje nder atij Kimit qe te terrorizoje edhe ca me shume popullaten e tij "Ja imperialistet amerikane po na kercenojne me lufte....po ne do t`u pergjegjemi me grushtet tona te fuqishme." Ul koken ai fshatari thote "Aman, me mire tani qe po ha nje tas oriz ne jave, sesa te ha nje bombe napalmi kokes".

3. E njejta ndodh edhe ne Korene e Jugut. Amerikanet e kane shume per zemer Kimin se e perdorin si gogol ndaj koreano-jugoreve.

Protestojne fermeret koreane "Po na falimenton qeveria qe heq barrierat fiskale". Thote Daje Semi "Ua sula Kimin....qe t`ju haje kalamajte".

Dalin qytetaret e Seulit "Larg trupat amerikane qe perdhunojne e vrasin dhe nuk denohen". Del Uithersi-i Seulit..."Ua sula Kimin qe te hani oriz vetem per Vitin e Ri Kinez".

Keshtuqe Kimi u duhet. Eshte gogol interesant dhe sidomos i nevojshem.

----------


## Endless

_Te kjo pjesa ketu te nderhyra cik mes rreshtash, qe te tingelloj akoma me i lezetshem komenti :_ 


Ul koken ai fshatari i shkrete e thote "Aman, me mire tani qe po ha nje tas oriz ne jave, sesa te ha na nje bombe napalmi kokes dy here ne muaj.''



_Besoj se se ke problem daku?_ 

_Apo mos jane gje bomba nga ato te fuqishmet keto te napalmit, dhe s'eshte se te jepet mundesia ti hashe 

nga dy here ne muaj mbi kok?_ 


''Eshte gogol interesant dhe sidomos i nevojshem. "



_lol @ gogol interesant._

----------


## Kavir

Permiresimet jane gjithmone te mirepritura.

----------


## martini1984

> Koreja e Veriut, ushtarakisht, është më e fortë sesa mund të mendohet.
> 
> Nëse do të ishte aq e thjeshtë, do ta kishin përlarë me kohë.
> 
> Në rastin e një lufte, Koreja e Veriut do të ndihmohej edhe nga Kina.


-Po ta marresh nga numrat sipas Insitute for Strategic Studies(IISS London) vetem ne forcat detare ka supremaci Korea e Jugut.
-Do ta kishin perlare por nuk e perlane dot
-Do e ndihmoje Kina ngaqe nuk i intereson nje Kore e bashkuar.
Shtese: ne vitet e fundit Volumet e Eksportit jane rritur ne Miliarda dollare ku perfiton elita e rregjimit komunist dhe populli ha oriz sipas vezhguesve te UN.
Nga te vetmet tregjet e lira qe ekziston akoma,dhe interesimi rritet ngaqe eshte treg i pashfrytezuar akoma,edhe koreanet veriore nuk kane mentalitet shqiptar.
prsh

----------


## -BATO-

> Ka interes Kina te prishi pergjithnje marredhenjet ekonomike dhe diplomatike me gjith boten (sidomos me Ameriken dhe Evropen) per Kim Jong Il?


Koreja e Veriut mbështetet nga Kina ndërsa ajo e Jugut nga SHBA-ja. 
 Kina është një superfuqi po aq e madhe sa SHBA-ja dhe nuk është as në interesin e SHBA-së që të prishë marrëdhëniet me Kinën për Korenë e Veriut.



> Ne rast lufte, cfare ndihme do ti jepte Kina, Kores se Veriut?


Në rast të një lufte, Kina do t'i jepte ndihma si ushqimore ashtu edhe ushtarake, por kuptohet që këtë nuk do ta bënte hapur. E njëjta gjë ndodhi edhe në Vietnam.



> Po ta marresh nga numrat sipas Insitute for Strategic Studies(IISS London) vetem ne forcat detare ka supremaci Korea e Jugut.


K. e Veriut është e aftë kudo, në det, ajër dhe tokë. Ajo jo vetëm që përballon Korenë e Jugut, por është e aftë që t'i bëjë ballë e vetme edhe një sulmi ushtarak të SHBA-së.

Kush di anglisht, le t'i hedhë një sy këtij artikulli të shkruar nga Han Ho Suk, drejtor i "Qendrës për Çështjen Koreane".  

*Koreja e Veriut është e aftë të përballojë SHBA-në*

----------


## RUDIGER

po andej nga gjiri persik c'behet :perqeshje:

----------


## Zoti Basha

> K. e Veriut është e aftë kudo, në det, ajër dhe tokë. Ajo jo vetëm që përballon Korenë e Jugut, por është e aftë që t'i bëjë ballë e vetme edhe një sulmi ushtarak të SHBA-së.


E ke seriozisht?

----------


## -BATO-

> E ke seriozisht?


E lexove artikullin që kam sjellë më lart? E thotë drejtori i "Qendrës për Çështjet Koreane", jo unë.

----------


## Zoti Basha

> E lexove artikullin që kam sjellë më lart? E thotë drejtori i "Qendrës për Çështjet Koreane", jo unë.


Pra, tipat qe paguhen per te rritur ushtrine amerikane, pra duke treguar armikun si 'te forte' e 'te rrezikshem', thone qe veriu eshte i forte? Sa e papritur  :buzeqeshje: 

Vella, ushtria e veriut ka teknologji te '70-es, ushtare te uritur, dixhtalizim zero, asnje menyre per te penguar superioriteitn ajror jugor: shkurt nuk jan eas 5% e aftesis se irakut ne 1990, Serbise ne 99-en apo Arabeve ne 67-en. Shkurt, e gjithe ushtria do dorezohej brenda javes. Te pakten ne birucat e jugut do u japin me ngrene  :buzeqeshje:

----------

